# Kingfish in the surf at Wildwood



## SurfStalker (Feb 11, 2004)

Just got back from a weekend trip with the family for a soccer tournament. On Saturday, caught around 50 kingfish in the surf at 15th Ave on bloods and clams. Best action was from 8-9:30AM. A fish on every cast for a while there. 4 doubles on a bottom rig! Most were in the 8-12" range. Biggest was 16". 

The trick was to cast out the bottom rig with a 3 oz pyrimid sinker and as soon as it hit the bottom, get ready for the pickup. If it sat for more that minute, the floating grass fouled your line and rig. 

Water temp was warm-almost 70 deg. I wet waded for about 2 hours.

It was nice to get out.

Doug from DE


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Kingfish techniques*

I am new to kingfish. What is best rigs,hook size, baits, are they cut very small. do i use a light rod, help me.
Steve.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings shootera3!

Check out: this thread. Plenty of good info on catching kingfish....


----------

